# Donnatol



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Does anyone on this board take or use Donnatol? I haven't seen anything on it here, but saw on their website that supposedly it's still being used for IBS.Just curious if anyone takes this drug & is having any luck with it. They say it's an anti-spasmodic, but I thought I remembered from long ago it was also a muscle relaxer.Thanks for any info anyone might have regarding this drug. I've taken Levsin S/L for so long I think it's time for a change.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Do a search, go to find, and type in donnatal, and it will give you much more info on people that are using it. All I know is it is a antispasmodic, with phenobarbital in it. I am taking LIbrax, which is also an antispasmodic and benzo in it.


----------

